
The Twitter revolution that wasn't.  - peter123
http://www.slate.com/id/2216529/?from=rss
======
jballanc
Unfortunately, Twitter does not constitute a "Web of Trust". I don't know
enough of the specifics to say anything about the situation in Moldova, but it
certainly seems that the general public's cynicism for print and television
news hasn't carried over to Twitter just yet (witness the Amazon SNAFU that
wasn't). That, alone, makes Twitter just a tad dangerous...

------
bhellman1
sure it was. but that is a great headline to get clicks

